# Probleme bei Apache und Suse 7.2



## HunterDN (6. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin vor einigen Wochen auf Suse Linux umgestiegen und habe nun nach einigem einarbeiten versucht den apache 1.3.27 zu installieren. Obwohl ich alle Anleitungen peinlich genau befolge bekomme ich immer wieder folgende Fehlermeldung nach dem 
./configure --prefix=/home/web/apache
die da lautet
./configure: awk: Command not found

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen??

Danke im Vorraus
Hunter


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. April 2003)

Servus!

Sieht ganz so aus, als ob er das Konsolenprogramm awk nicht finden kann, dass er zur Installation braucht...
Wenn du es auf deinem Rechner findest, musst du nur das Verzeichnis in dem sich awk / (und sed) befindet in die PATH Variable aufnehmen..

etwa so

PATH = $PATH;/var/tools/awk_dir;

... versuchs mal ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## HunterDN (6. April 2003)

Hallo Tom

Danke für den Tip  werde den Tip mal austesten


----------

